# Soft key lights



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Does anyone know of a way to disable the soft key lights? Mine stay on all the time when the screen is active and they bleed the bottom of the screen really bad and I'd like to just turn then off. I can do it when ruining cm7 within settings but have not found a way when off of this rom. Any help is appreciated.

"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

If you're talking about the 2 bright light bleeds from the bottom of the screen I'm 99% sure thats the actual backlight and has nothing to do with the softkeys.

But if you want to test it download the app AdjBrightness. It allows you to enable/disable the softkey lights. Worth noting that it does require root.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> If you're talking about the 2 bright light bleeds from the bottom of the screen I'm 99% sure thats the actual backlight and has nothing to do with the softkeys.
> 
> But if you want to test it download the app AdjBrightness. It allows you to enable/disable the softkey lights. Worth noting that it does require root.


Nope those two bright lights are from the soft keys, that app worked perfectly, thank you very much!

"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

No problem glad it worked.

Just wondering though I am currently on CM7, where in there do you have the option to disable the softkey backlight? I had tried looking through when I first got on it but could never find anything about it.


----------

